# Harbor Freight Portable pocket hole jig



## a1Jim

good review thanks


----------



## rwyoung

AU = Gold in the periodit table of the elements. I seriously doubt Harbor Freight would sell something made of gold. 

Did you mean ALUMINUM (AL)?

Looks similar to other jigs I've seen that also didn't come with pre-calibrated depth stops. The instructions for one suggested you slip the drill bit down the pilot hole you intend to use, placing a nickel so that the tip of the bit touches the nickel instead of the base of the jig. Then lock your depth collar at that depth. I seem to remember this was correct only for a 3/4" to 3/4" joint.

Otherwise after each experimentation session, just make a gauge block so the next time you're all set to go.


----------



## PeytonO

The products are typically significantly less expensive, so you dont have to use much payday loans, than other brands making them a consideration for low-end hobbyist use. Some of the tools are decent, or at least adequate, while others may not have the same consistency or quality of higher-end tools, as might be suggested by the price difference. Expect a high level of customer service, when available, as stores are chronically understaffed. Warranties are commensurate with the low prices; however, return policies are fairly generous, and all of its Pittsburgh hand tools have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Chipncut

It looks like a pretty good jig. I've had fairly good results from their hand tools that are not battery operated.

I Googled the tool, & here's a PDF, of the manual.


----------



## Splinterman

Good one Dick….....handy manual to have.


----------

